# Clematis Frame



## BrumJim (2 May 2020)

Don't know if this should go here, or in Components, Accessories and Clothing.


----------



## midlife (2 May 2020)

Charlie Dimmock did something similar last week on Garden Rescue . I guess the wheels don't spin?


----------



## BrumJim (2 May 2020)

midlife said:


> Charlie Dimmock did something similar last week on Garden Rescue . I guess the wheels don't spin?


There was me thinking I was original! Wheels can spin a bit at the moment, bit shouldn't once the Clematis have got hold.
Wheels were scrap ones from LBS. One had a stiff freewheel, which helped.

Now fitted a cross brace between the verticals to stiffen it up. Right hand one is on concrete half a foot below the surface, so have had to use metal poles into drilled holes to secure.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

Must admit I have a selection of old sprint rims and keep thinking of using them in the garden somehow


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2020)

That’s........


wheely good!


----------



## FrankCrank (6 May 2020)

Quite rimarkable


----------



## Archie_tect (6 May 2020)

The clematis will have completely covered the wheels and the fence within 3 years! Be good for runner beans, tomatoes and peas [incl sweet peas] mind


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> That’s........
> 
> 
> wheely good!



Sorry @BrumJim I shouldn’t have spoke


----------

